# 98 Altima Vacuum Fitting



## Iceman62 (Nov 17, 2018)

Hi, I recently purchased a 98 Altima GXE AT and found a vacuum like that was loose with a fitting attached that seems to any as a plug. I am wondering if this belongs and is just not attracted to the proper place. It is above the transmission near the throttle body. Since I can't add an attachment, the image in my Avatar is what I am asking about. Any ideas?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

You sure it's a vacuum line and not a automatic transmission vent line?


----------



## Iceman62 (Nov 17, 2018)

No, the transmission went is there as well. This is definitely a vacuum line. I guess the next step will be to find out where it comes from and see if we can identify where it should go.


----------

